# In Search of Nessie



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

:smilie_daumenpos:

Yet another OO adventure on layout "Henley."


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

:appl:


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice layout. I noticed you named your layout Henley. The town that came to my mind is Henley on Thames England, as I lived there many years ago.

Have fun


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2019)

Fun video Chops. Well done. Thanks.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Hello Mr. Stucky, yes, we lived abroad in Shiplake for a bit over a year. I grew to love that green island. My British dabbling clearly
bears little resemblance to the real Henley-on-the-Thames, but
reflects various British pieces in either 1927 or 1967. Britain, at least then, had a timeless quality to it, so I enjoy flipping back 
and forth between the two eras. Also influenced by the incomparable Monty Python.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

that was a cool video ThankYou


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

*In Search of Nessie: Then & Now*


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Two very nice videos. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Lizzie recently sighted on video.*

I do not mean to high Jack your thread here but watching your videos reminded me of a video I watched a few months back. 

I thought forum members may enjoy this video. 

*The thing is that the Loch Ness Monster is sighted in this video!! Spoiler alert - around the 4:15 mark..... unbelievable footage and a bit different looking than I anticipated....*


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

There may well be "prehistoric" critters in those deep Scottish lakes. The "prehistoric" coelacanth was thought extinct for millions of years, until fishermen started catching them off the coasts of South Africa and India in the 1930's. 
From https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coelacanth
"The coelacanth, which is related to lungfishes and tetrapods, was believed to have been extinct since the end of the Cretaceous period.[13] More closely related to tetrapods than to the ray-finned fish, coelacanths were considered transitional species between fish and tetrapods.[14] On 23 December 1938, the first Latimeria specimen was found off the east coast of South Africa, off the Chalumna River (now Tyolomnqa).[6][15] Museum curator Marjorie Courtenay-Latimer discovered the fish among the catch of a local angler, Captain Hendrick Goosen.[6][15] Latimer contacted a Rhodes University ichthyologist, J. L. B. Smith, sending him drawings of the fish, and he confirmed the fish's importance with a famous cable: "MOST IMPORTANT PRESERVE SKELETON AND GILLS = FISH DESCRIBED."[6][15]

Its discovery 66 million years after it was believed to have become extinct makes the coelacanth the best-known example of a Lazarus taxon, an evolutionary line that seems to have disappeared from the fossil record only to reappear much later. Since 1938, West Indian Ocean coelacanth have been found in the Comoros, Kenya, Tanzania, Mozambique, Madagascar, and in iSimangaliso Wetland Park, Kwazulu-Natal in South Africa.[16]"

Maybe 'scientists' don't know all that they thinks they does.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Warp Speed: Then & Now


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

flyboy2610 said:


> There may well be "prehistoric" critters in those deep Scottish lakes. The "prehistoric" coelacanth was thought extinct for millions of years, until fishermen started catching them off the coasts of South Africa and India in the 1930's.
> From https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coelacanth
> "The coelacanth, which is related to lungfishes and tetrapods, was believed to have been extinct since the end of the Cretaceous period.[13] More closely related to tetrapods than to the ray-finned fish, coelacanths were considered transitional species between fish and tetrapods.[14] On 23 December 1938, the first Latimeria specimen was found off the east coast of South Africa, off the Chalumna River (now Tyolomnqa).[6][15] Museum curator Marjorie Courtenay-Latimer discovered the fish among the catch of a local angler, Captain Hendrick Goosen.[6][15] Latimer contacted a Rhodes University ichthyologist, J. L. B. Smith, sending him drawings of the fish, and he confirmed the fish's importance with a famous cable: "MOST IMPORTANT PRESERVE SKELETON AND GILLS = FISH DESCRIBED."[6][15]
> 
> ...


You're talking my language, FlyBoy. Paleontology is mind bending. The common wisdom is the dinosaurs went extinct with the big meteorite. No. Alligators, dragon flies, turtles, won't even get into birds, all existed well within the realm of deep time. As for ancient man, as we share something on the order of 95% of DNA with chimps and orangutans, it is convincing evidence that ancient man is really on a parallel path, and that little percentage goes a long way. As such, I like to photo bomb my layouts with prehistory. Got a trilobite excavation in "Working out the Bugs in Ye Olde Henley." ,


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

There's a quarry near Toledo, Ohio known for its Trilobites!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

That’s the only model of Stonehenge, on a layout, that I’ve seen.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> *Lizzie recently sighted on video.*
> 
> I do not mean to high Jack your thread here but watching your videos reminded me of a video I watched a few months back.
> 
> ...


That was a fun vid. 
I enjoy some tongue in cheek stuff. We need to be able to chuckle about ourselves.
But I think few people realize that all the animals discovered in the prior 125 years (or so) that weighed in over 150lbs were previously cryptids. I don’t hold out luck for Nessie being real. Nor Bigfoot. The Yeti? Yeah, it’s remote enough those could exist. Chupacabra is probably a coyote with a birth defect. Etc. 
The Anaconda was thought to be mythical, the Giant Squid too, as was the Silver Back Gorilla, but we now know those are real. So I think cryptozoologists should be given more (but not full) consideration than they get.


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Where is Nessie now ?


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Digesting Barbie, or parts thereof. It is so hot in the garage I fear the trains will melt.


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Chops said:


> Digesting Barbie, or parts thereof


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

The "Finding Lizzy" video above was adorable. Aimilee is this drop dead gorgeous Brit waddling about in a London Fog trench coat, with this bland expression scarcely masking a wicked blend of sarcasm and irony. The closing scene of her make believe rowing on a muddy beach with a state of the art scanner had me in stitches. Who is that girl, and other acting does she do? She is a delight.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

LongvaIIon said:


>


You ain't seen the last of Barbie yet. Or, most of her.


----------



## LongvaIIon (6 mo ago)

Very funny ! I love the red monster. Poor animal. He must eats Barbies to survive.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Great production very fun to watch!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Raege said:


> Great production very fun to watch!


I imagine Barbie didn't think it was much fun!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

No Barbies were injured in the making of this video. Well, maybe a little. I have to glue one of her legs back on.

It is amusing to me that she resembles "Aimelee, Mystery Girl" in the "Search for the Other Loch Ness Monster." That video, if you haven't seen it, is really stone cold funny. British Irony at its best. Scroll back to page 1 of this thread for that link. It really is good stuff.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> *Lizzie recently sighted on video.*
> 
> I do not mean to high Jack your thread here but watching your videos reminded me of a video I watched a few months back.
> 
> ...


Thank you for "high jacking the thread!!" This video deserves an encore. The drop dead gorgeous Aimelee, trussed in a London Fog rain coat, with a bland countenance that belies a truly wicked sense of irony/sarcasm is pure British comedy at its best. The closing scene of her "rowing" a raft safely upon a mud flat is theatric genius.


----------

